# Fish Identification



## Ntbushwick (Sep 23, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone. I'm taking up fishing since I have a lot of extra time now and nothing to do. I pulled a few of these out of a Metro park pond and wondering what they are? Can anyone help identify it? I'm all catch and release but I've seen a couple much larger sizes of these fish jumping out of the pond. Any help would be appreciated. Everyone stay safe and sane. Thanks.

Image of the fish is attached.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

That would be a large mouth bass


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Largemouth bass

This may help you as you begin fishing. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish

Let us know how we can help. There is a lot of useful info on this site. If anyone happens to send you negative messages, just ignore them.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

oh, I forgot, welcome to the world of fishing!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ntbushwick said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'm taking up fishing since I have a lot of extra time now and nothing to do. I pulled a few of these out of a Metro park pond and wondering what they are? Can anyone help identify it? I'm all catch and release but I've seen a couple much larger sizes of these fish jumping out of the pond. Any help would be appreciated. Everyone stay safe and sane. Thanks.
> 
> Image of the fish is attached.


It looks like a largemouth bass. They may reach 10lbs. and up!


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Ntbushwick said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'm taking up fishing since I have a lot of extra time now and nothing to do. I pulled a few of these out of a Metro park pond and wondering what they are? Can anyone help identify it? I'm all catch and release but I've seen a couple much larger sizes of these fish jumping out of the pond. Any help would be appreciated. Everyone stay safe and sane. Thanks.
> 
> Image of the fish is attached.


Welcome, good luck out there!


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> Largemouth bass
> 
> This may help you as you begin fishing.
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish
> ...


Great link, thanks. The ODNR district office in Portage Lakes also has a nice publication that you can flip through fish species of Ohio. I keep one on my boat. You can also access online.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its hard to tell for sure with the mouth open. a large mouths mouth closed extends past the eye. the picture looks like the fish has a smaller mouth that a lm. close its mouth and see if it doesn't reach the eye its a spotted bass. those guys could be right but to know for sure i'd need to see a picture with the mouth closed. from the picture i'm leaning towards a spot.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Looks like a black crappie to me.


----------



## Ntbushwick (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone. How cool, I had no idea it was a bass. Fun stuff. Thanks for the helpful links.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol ditch pickle


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> its hard to tell for sure with the mouth open. a large mouths mouth closed extends past the eye. the picture looks like the fish has a smaller mouth that a lm. close its mouth and see if it doesn't reach the eye its a spotted bass. those guys could be right but to know for sure i'd need to see a picture with the mouth closed. from the picture i'm leaning towards a spot.


I think Sherman is on the right track here the mouth looks like it could likely be a spot not a large mouth.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Considering it came from a park pond, it's a pretty safe bet that it's a largemouth.


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> its hard to tell for sure with the mouth open. a large mouths mouth closed extends past the eye. the picture looks like the fish has a smaller mouth that a lm. close its mouth and see if it doesn't reach the eye its a spotted bass. those guys could be right but to know for sure i'd need to see a picture with the mouth closed. from the picture i'm leaning towards a spot.


Spotted bass are only in the Ohio River drainage in Ohio. As Magis said, since it was caught in a metro park pond, it’s almost definitely a largemouth.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Considering it came from a park pond, it's a pretty safe bet that it's a largemouth.





cast n' blast Kev said:


> Spotted bass are only in the Ohio River drainage in Ohio. As Magis said, since it was caught in a metro park pond, it’s almost definitely a largemouth.


yes it could be a large mouth from a park pond. but just because it came from a park pond thats been stocked doesn't automatically make it one. i go by the size of the mouth. and if you'll take a good look at the picture the mouth looks small for a large mouth. but without it having a closed mouth i'm not saying it is a spot but i think it could be. this is just an opinion and not meant to cause controversy.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

its a bass.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> Spotted bass are only in the Ohio River drainage in Ohio. As Magis said, since it was caught in a metro park pond, it’s almost definitely a largemouth.


What I'm wondering is how long it is. It's pretty skinny, so I'm guessing it's a young fish. Far from done growing, mouth included.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> Spotted bass are only in the Ohio River drainage in Ohio. As Magis said, since it was caught in a metro park pond, it’s almost definitely a largemouth.


 I used to catch a few spotted bass in the Cuyahoga River below the old Monroe Falls dam. A key indicator of a spot is the tooth patch on its tongue. Verified by the ODNR ranger.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Green perch


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck and welcome to fishing!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it really doesnt matter what bass you got. congrats on catching a few. a good day catching fish is much better than a bad day laying around the house. lol. i'd just like to say welcom to all the newer guys on here. feel free to go to the forums and go on the new guy forum and introduce yourselves.

i've been here awhile and will be 69 the 12th. i use to live to fish. i fished from the fl keys to wi. i fished for anything that would bite. carp, gar, white bass, salmon, crappie, gills, bass, but once i got into walleye fishing on erie that ended most of the other fishing. i still try to get to erie a week or 2 in july. i still love pond fishing. i go for the bass but will do a little gill fishing at times. i dont have any ponds here in indiana but fish a couple with my nephew in tn. my get up and go done got up and went, LOL.

i forgot to mention all the saltwater fish i caught. you put a shrimp down and never know what you'll bring up.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Why is there even an argument as to if it’s a largemouth? “Mouth looks too small to be a largemouth” well of course it does, the fish is 6” long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Why is there even an argument as to if it’s a largemouth? “Mouth looks too small to be a largemouth” well of course it does, the fish is 6” long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of what I thought. Much too skinny to have any age to it.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A Bass is a Bass is a Bass! Keep Fishin' !!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It's a LM, but it looks a little pale. 
Was the water very muddy, bushwick?


----------



## Ntbushwick (Sep 23, 2015)

$diesel$ said:


> It's a LM, but it looks a little pale.
> Was the water very muddy, bushwick?


Yes, the water was very muddy.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yup, LM seem to get quite pale in dirty water. Catch one from clear water (especially an old limestone pit) and they are beautifully colored.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love these ID threads. The one about the pike that folks insisted was a muskie or tiger was priceless!
Nice catch! Now you'll catch the fever!


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

ErieBoy75 said:


> I love these ID threads. The one about the pike that folks insisted was a muskie or tiger was priceless!
> Nice catch! Now you'll catch the fever!


Nah you're wrong... it was actually an exceptionally large chain pickerel!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

good one......


----------

